# Brazing flux



## Sheffield Tony (14 Jun 2017)

Are there any easy ways of removing the residues of brazing flux ? I'm using the pink Sifbronze stuff. It leaves a hard, glassy residue which is a s*d to scrape out of corners etc. Perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## Droogs (14 Jun 2017)

You should be able to remove the flux with hot water. most fluxes are designed to meet AMS 3410 and AMS 3411. This means they are soluble in hot water, so put it in a tub cover with hot water and then just scrub until the flux comes off.
hth

edit - forgot to put a link to some info:-
http://www.lucasmilhaupt.com/en-US/abou ... e-cleaning


----------



## Sheffield Tony (14 Jun 2017)

Ahh. _Hot_ water. I was missing something. Cold water didn't do the trick. Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## chaoticbob (14 Jun 2017)

If hot water doesn't work, try a caustic soda solution - I think the pink stuff is mainly boric acid. Not sure though, but it's worked for me with stubborn high temperature fluxes.
Rob.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (18 Jun 2017)

About 10/15 seconds after brazing use a wet cloth, the shock will crack the flux and it will fall off. Or a wire brush.


----------



## Droogs (22 Jun 2017)

How did you get on Tony?


----------

